

Tagged pointers and fast-pathed CFNumber integers in Lion - DHowett
http://objectivistc.tumblr.com/post/7872364181/tagged-pointers-and-fast-pathed-cfnumber-integers-in

======
DHowett
I don't usually think runtime hacks are the way to go (who am I kidding? I
love runtime hacks), but this is damn clever on Apple's part.

